# anxiety gone



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

the anxiety part of my dp has completely subsided. it's made a world of difference. i can finally feel more at ease and comfortable in my own skin. this has also helped me think a bit more clearly as well. my depression, however, seems more apparent, and the negative thoughts are pretty crippling. of course, the dissociated feeling is still there as well. is this a typical phase in recovery? at least it's some progress.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

daDman said:


> the anxiety part of my dp has completely subsided. it's made a world of difference. i can finally feel more at ease and comfortable in my own skin. this has also helped me think a bit more clearly as well. my depression, however, seems more apparent, and the negative thoughts are pretty crippling. of course, the dissociated feeling is still there as well. is this a typical phase in recovery? at least it's some progress.


Yes, it actually is a typical phase that most people encounter with their dp. At first, their anxiety is high and through the roof, but slowly, through the course of several months it begins to fade more and more as the dissociative symptoms seem to mark their way through.


----------



## thatguy (Nov 8, 2011)

this is exactly where I am right now. I just feel blank minded, like im not experienceing or doing what im actually doing, stuff around me doesnt feel as real and I seem to lack much of a thought process..

At first I had through the roof anxiety and stuff, now its basically blankness.. I kind of miss the anxiety


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

thatguy said:


> this is exactly where I am right now. I just feel blank minded, like im not experienceing or doing what im actually doing, stuff around me doesnt feel as real and I seem to lack much of a thought process..
> 
> At first I had through the roof anxiety and stuff, now its basically blankness.. I kind of miss the anxiety


sounds like the numbness of dp repressed the anxiety...its still there if you're experiencing dp.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity did you do anything in particular to make the anxiety go away or did it just vanish on it's own?


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

SSJ3Lotokun said:


> Out of curiosity did you do anything in particular to make the anxiety go away or did it just vanish on it's own?


it really just kind of faded away on it's own. i wish i knew what made it go away so i could share it with others, but i really don't know why it went away. i just started school a few days ago and that has seemed to help my depression.


----------



## daDman (Dec 4, 2011)

it should be noted that i have been seeing a therapist and have been trying to be as transparent as i can be with others. i've only ever been able to get so far in relationships emotionally. being more transparent and being myself seems to help connect with others a bit better.


----------



## Montezuma2Tripoli (Jan 15, 2012)

thatguy said:


> this is exactly where I am right now. I just feel blank minded, like im not experienceing or doing what im actually doing, stuff around me doesnt feel as real and I seem to lack much of a thought process..
> 
> At first I had through the roof anxiety and stuff, now its basically blankness.. I kind of miss the anxiety


Yea totally know how you feel. I felt like I became really simple-minded after my anxiety went away, but on the bright side right after this happened my dp slowly started going away too, and I didn't really do much to make it go away either. It just did :\


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

> Yea totally know how you feel. I felt like I became really simple-minded after my anxiety went away


I experience EXACTLY the same thing



> , but on the bright side right after this happened my dp slowly started going away too, and I didn't really do much to make it go away either. It just did :\


Great ! ie you feel normal , you think more clearly, and emotions, passions are back ?


----------

